# Coloured beardies



## Saz (Dec 12, 2007)

It seems that Australia has come a long way recently with coloured beardies...I am interested to see what's out there!!

Feel free to post pics of your coloured beardies

Here's a holdback of mine from last year to start things off...


----------



## JungleRob (Dec 12, 2007)

Here's a couple of Puff, my male bearded dragon. His new girlfriend Pumpkin (from TwinGums) arrives on Saturday. We're both excited, I think they have very good potential to produce some stunning coloured babies.


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 12, 2007)

That is a very nice Beardy JungleRob. Black Beard has returnethed.


----------



## mertle (Dec 12, 2007)

Here is Phil, I got him last night, turns out he's a lovely lemon color!


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 12, 2007)

My girl, My boy and my Other girl (she is really lemon in colour pic doesnt do her justice)..


Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Saz (Dec 12, 2007)

lovely guys, keep them coming


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 12, 2007)

Saz said:


> It seems that Australia has come a long way recently with coloured beardies...I am interested to see what's out there!!
> 
> Feel free to post pics of your coloured beardies



C'mon, you're the one with a white one!


----------



## Khagan (Dec 12, 2007)

I'd like to see if anyone has a really red beardy, all the "red phase" i have seen on here look more orange than anything.


----------



## Saz (Dec 12, 2007)

LOL! There must be a couple of others out there with whites!


----------



## method (Dec 12, 2007)

post pics of whites!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

check my gallery my beardies has white in her and the other is a dark yellow


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

i have seen my ones parents dad was a standerd yellow her mum was snow white basicly


----------



## Twiggz (Dec 12, 2007)

Heres mine.

You best be sending me pics of the new white X reds Saz


----------



## scam7278 (Dec 12, 2007)

female eastern beardie


----------



## Miss B (Dec 12, 2007)

Here's a few of mine. We do have some nice coloured beardies in Australia, but I want translucents :shock: 
The little 2-week-old hatchling (last pic) is the offspring of my girl Phoenix and JungleRob's boy Puff.

*Pyro:*





*Cleo:*





*Phoenix:*


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Dec 13, 2007)

I love WA so much but sometimes... just sometimes I wish for a red phase beardie... *sigh*


----------



## Forensick (Dec 13, 2007)

white like that?


----------



## levis04 (Dec 13, 2007)

here are some of my yellows and reds.


----------



## levis04 (Dec 13, 2007)

some more.


----------



## Rossagon (Dec 13, 2007)

Heres some of my whites. Should have some available soon.

















Cheers Rossco.


----------



## Saz (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice everyone, do you have pics of the parents of your whites Rossco?

Here's a couple of pics of some of mine. I try not to collect too many but they are so addictive. Shame that they are so time consuming or I'd have millions of them.

Oscar






Patrick as a juvenile





Patrick as subadult





Luna









Brat





Delilah and Gemima









Molly





Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## Hawk (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## zulu (Dec 13, 2007)

*re Coloured*

Nice miss B,ile take some photos later,got some strange coloured ones here :lol:


----------



## pugsly (Dec 13, 2007)

Any specific reason you keep on Newspaper Saz?

Just a maintenence issue or something else?


----------



## pugsly (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh and some pics of course.

(not mine, except for the sleepy head, thats mine.. hehe)


----------



## Miss B (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks zulu 

Yes, post some pics of your little lolly-coloured bubs!


----------



## Netty (Dec 13, 2007)

Saz your animals are top quality. I know what you mean by addictive, I have gone from buying shoes to buying reptiles LOL. Im definatly going to get some whites next. Luna is a gem.


----------



## Saz (Dec 13, 2007)

I have kept them on sand, breeders choice and wood chips before moving to newspaper. I have found that newspaper is much more hygenic, they are disgusting grubs, so I clean them out every single day, taking out newpaper and a quick squirt with F10 is much easier to keep clean.


----------



## Kyro (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is a couple of my little guys I have 2 more but have to shrink the pics of them.


----------



## Saz (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice little ones Kyro!


----------



## Saz (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's a few babies to kick it off again...the ones I have held back have even better colour now, just waiting to get the camera back from the repair shop so I can take some updated pics!

If you compare these pics to how Patrick looked as a juvenile, I'd say they are all going to turn out to be good lookers!


----------



## Miss B (Dec 13, 2007)

Beautiful bubs Saz. Here's a few of mine, I can't wait to see how they colour up.

Some of these babies are red x red and others are red x yellow.


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 13, 2007)

wow, theres some amazing looking beardies around!

Saz, teh Brat/Oscar bubs u sent are looking really rusty/oragne already, one has a flouro red streak in his ear, theyre gonna be spectacular!


----------



## _Jas_ (Dec 13, 2007)

One of mine..


----------



## ad (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is a little guy that hatched about 2 weeks ago,
Hope ya like him,
Cheers
Adam.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 13, 2007)

There are some truly awesome beardies in this thread. I always thought that the US had better stock but not any more


----------



## herpie boy (Dec 13, 2007)

yeah but the US dont have the red phase eastern beardies. a little project in progress


----------



## Saz (Dec 13, 2007)

Let's see the red phase Easterns herpie boy!


----------



## Kirby (Dec 13, 2007)

Heres my Puppy, a caramel yellow. 












lookin a bit white ? 




lookin a bit orange ?





he's looking for a bright orange girlfriend, juv or adult. his Daddy is willing to pay the apropriate price


----------



## scam7278 (Dec 13, 2007)

herpie boy said:


> yeah but the US dont have the red phase eastern beardies. a little project in progress



come on herpie boy dont tease us  show us pics  please


----------



## herpie boy (Dec 13, 2007)

if i knew how to post pics i would have shown off heaps of my animals, im going to have to get my wife to sit down with me and show me how. im semi computer iliterate........took me 5 mins just to type this.


----------



## Saz (Dec 13, 2007)

LMAO!!!! If you can't work it out, email them to me at [email protected] and I'll add them for you.


----------



## herpie boy (Dec 13, 2007)

email????????oh yeah that computer letter thing.............ill get them to you asap, havent taken any pics yet


----------



## Saz (Dec 13, 2007)

LOL!!!! Looking forward to them Herpie boy!


----------



## ALLANA (Dec 14, 2007)

They all look great, that bub I got from you Saz is turning into a stunner (bright orange all over after his first shed). Here's some of my guys and some of our first clutch of bubs, they all look quite drab at the moment waiting on them all to shed so I can see the colour

our boy
View attachment 36923


This girl is quite white when she sheds, looks quite drab in this photo but havn't had a chance to get another yet
View attachment 36924


same as this girl she's a really nice yellow/lemon colour with bright orange beard when she sheds
View attachment 36925


This is our other girl, we've just put her with a really nice looking URS red/orange boy of my mates
View attachment 36926


one of the bubs from the yellow girl and red boy, quite a few of these bubs hatched with bright red along there ear so will be interesting to see what they turn out like
View attachment 36927


----------



## ALLANA (Dec 14, 2007)

a couple more photo's of bubs out of the red boy and white girl
View attachment 36928
View attachment 36929
View attachment 36930


----------



## zulu (Dec 14, 2007)

*re Coloured*

Hi,heres some of the little lolly line beardies from the last clutch,weird things they are,come out with colour at hatching,peppermint ,strawberry flavours :lol:


----------



## bitey (Dec 14, 2007)

They look great Zulu !


----------



## zulu (Dec 14, 2007)

*re Coloured*

Thanks Bitey,the peppermint ones are interesting,they have a dark green background with light green surrounds and pale bands with a bluishcolour in the middle.


----------



## bitey (Dec 14, 2007)

Will it keep those colours as an adult or does it change ?


----------



## zulu (Dec 14, 2007)

*re Coloured*

Similar to other beardies ide imagine but with a head start in the colour department,the ones from the first batch are quite big and still have the colour they was born with,dont know how the peppermint coloured ones will go,kept one to see what develops.


----------



## Pythons_Reptiles (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi 
here are a couple of Beardies i have held back for breeding this coming season.
hope the pictures work.


----------



## Miss B (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow :shock: I love the bright yellow one!!


----------



## Pythons_Reptiles (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks 
When the temperature is right he almost looks fluro.
hopefully they will breed next season.


----------



## cruester (Dec 14, 2007)

*re beardeds*

hi there. i was wondering if you know who,s blood line that is.


----------



## Pythons_Reptiles (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi 
I picked up the parents from a guy over near richmond.
he said they where all unrelated but im not sure where he got them.
I have had them a couple of years now.


----------



## Miss B (Dec 14, 2007)

Did you breed the pair again this season?


----------



## Pythons_Reptiles (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes sure did.
i have contacted some of the people that purchased them last year and only a few have turned out bright coloured most are pale yellow with some brighter parts.
thats why im hopeing to breed these 2 to make the colours more consistant.


----------



## Miss B (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok cool, sounds like an interesting project. Good luck with it and be sure to let us know how it goes


----------



## Kirby (Dec 14, 2007)

looks like the lighting enhanced his colours, as well as the blue sweater. a bit of trick photography, but no doubt he's a beautiful yellow and awfully bright..


----------



## zulu (Dec 14, 2007)

*re Coloured*



Kirby said:


> looks like the lighting enhanced his colours, as well as the blue sweater. a bit of trick photography, but no doubt he's a beautiful yellow and awfully bright..[/QUOTE
> The chernobil phase you reckon comrad kirby ! Zee beardy is glowing,mayday,mayday,zee diamond in the appletree is got stripes ooh ooh is the fault of the wicked west they were sold as pure free of radiation, dances around the computer then gets more beer! Were all gonna die!


----------



## Kirby (Dec 14, 2007)

LOL let us know when you sober Zulu..


----------



## PeachSlices (Dec 14, 2007)

hi everyone just wondering can u tell from when they are young what colour they turn out in the future?

Simon


----------



## Saz (Dec 15, 2007)

Impossible to tell without seeing prior offspring Peachslices, and even then its a gamble. When buying a 'coloured' beardie hatchling, make sure you view pictures of the parents and of previous offspring, much the same way you would if buying a hatchling python.


----------



## The Savage (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey pythons..., you showing off our stud male.....!!! He is a great looking beardie even when he is not sitting on a blue back ground.


----------



## zulu (Dec 15, 2007)

*re Coloured*



PeachSlices said:


> hi everyone just wondering can u tell from when they are young what colour they turn out in the future?
> 
> Simon



Yeh look at pics of young ones and parents,they should be displaying colour when there young,everything gets sold as a coloured beardy,the babys go light and dark like the parents,the light one on my finger in previous pics is in this lot of babys .


----------



## zulu (Dec 15, 2007)

*re Coloured*

Heres a photo i took outside without the flash of two babys early this season,you can see the true colours that way.


----------



## Saz (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's a few pics of some welcome new additions that came from Bex at Twingums Reptiles, a cream male called Mojo and five juveniles out of my white female Luna by Mojo. Mojo was in grumpy colours in the pic, and the little ones were about half way. On the way home in the car all of them looked awesome!!! Typical.


----------



## Miss B (Dec 15, 2007)

Beautiful Saz! Can't wait to see how those babies turn out as they mature.

I'm hanging out for the day when white beardies are readily available


----------



## Saz (Dec 15, 2007)

Sure will be Miss B, these guys are pretty good already, when they were totally coloured up on the way home they had totally white heads with no pattern. Can't wait to see what they look like in another 6 months. They are also all girls!! Will breed them back to Mojo when they fully grown if I can't find another suitable male in the meantime.


----------



## Kirby (Dec 15, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!!!! im getting Princess from twin gums.. !!! 

she's a beautiful girl, and will be well loved. thanks Bex. 
http://www.twingumsreptiles.com.au/Site/Princess.html

P.S. Saz thos Luna X Mojo are adorable. very nice!!


----------



## Miss B (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome, that will be a great little project to work on. Be sure to keep us updated (and put me on your list for white babies )


----------



## Saz (Dec 15, 2007)

Congrats! I'm sure Bex is glad she is going to a loving home!


----------



## Kirby (Dec 15, 2007)

Saz said:


> Congrats! I'm sure Bex is glad she is going to a loving home!



apparently she was a family favourite, and ive promised update photo's.. by all means ill be crazy with camera!!

im dancing around like crazy organising her new home. 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## herpie boy (Dec 15, 2007)

do twin gums have any coloured beardies left or for sale, love their animals


----------



## Miss B (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's a beautiful little bub that decided to turn herself all orange


----------



## Saz (Dec 15, 2007)

I think she has five left now.

Nice hatchlings miss B!


----------



## zulu (Dec 15, 2007)

*re Coloured*

Great pictures saz,very nice babys the light ones from twin gums and they have a bit of pink in the middle by the looks,yours are coming along very well i see Miss B,some good lookers being developed by all.


----------



## Saz (Dec 15, 2007)

Yep, two of them have pale apricot down their back, which must have come from Dad.

Will have to take a pic of yellow, orange and white juvies together to show the difference.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow there's some incredible coloured beardeds in this thread,i can't get over the brightness and variance in colour...really really nice animals everyone!!!

Here's a few lolly beardeds from zulu and they are like lollies they're all colours of the rainbow.Here's a few pics i snapped today hope you like...cheers!!


----------



## Saz (Dec 15, 2007)

Gorgeous bubs Browns, Zulu's bubs are gorgeous.

Do you have pics of last years bubs Zulu, or was this the first season you bred them?


----------



## Rossagon (Dec 15, 2007)

Saz said:


> Very nice everyone, do you have pics of the parents of your whites Rossco?




I got my originals from Daniel Cull, which in turn I believe Bex purchased the parents of mine from Daniel, so my bubs are actually grandchildren from the adults I believe you have purchased from Bex. Hows that for a story.

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## Saz (Dec 16, 2007)

Well there you go!! Small world huh!

The three clutches of bubs that Daniel Cull sold were from Luna x Kong, which are the adults that Bex bought from Daniel. Kong was Luna's brother and unfortunately died. These juvies are out of Luna by Mojo who is unrelated to Luna. 

Any other pics of the parents?


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 16, 2007)

Orange male. Rick Walker boy.






Yellow fem. Unfortunately you can't see it in this pic but but she usually has 2 red striped going down her spine.
http://s121.photobucket.com/albums/...al Beardies/?action=view&current=IMG_3212.jpg

One I bred.


----------



## zulu (Dec 16, 2007)

*re Coloured*



Saz said:


> Gorgeous bubs Browns, Zulu's bubs are gorgeous.
> 
> Do you have pics of last years bubs Zulu, or was this the first season you bred them?



This is the first season they bred saz ,had to keep a few,dont know if the female will breed again she looks pretty old


----------



## zulu (Dec 16, 2007)

*re Coloured*

Some nice orange beardys there Mr Spike!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Dec 16, 2007)

our girl,turnip


----------



## Saz (Dec 16, 2007)

Great pics everyone! They are some awesome animals out there. Here's a few more I took this morning at breakfast.

Oliver - or more commonly known as Bob





Mojo eating his morning woodies









Smallest white bub in nicer colours





Patrick showing off his shed at breakfast


----------



## Kirby (Dec 16, 2007)

Patrick is VERY pretty.


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Dec 16, 2007)

saz you have some very nice beardies i LOVE the white ones i hope i can get me hand on some in the near future lol but i guess every one wishes too haha thanks for sharing.


----------



## zulu (Dec 16, 2007)

*re Coloured*

I like that white beardy with the yellow rings around its eyes,its a little howler! :lol:


----------



## Saz (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL! He looks like he's wearing eye makeup bless him! He's the dad of the white juvies in the pics.


----------



## Saz (Dec 16, 2007)

Took some comparison pics...

Yellow, orange and white juvies - no flash













White juvie with flash





White juvie no flash


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Dec 16, 2007)

saz can i ask if you dont mind how old are the 3 babys.

Cheers Jay


----------



## Saz (Dec 16, 2007)

The yellow and orange ones are 3 months, the white one would be around 10 months I think.


----------



## beknluke (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah, the white ones are around the 10mth mark. Must be something in the water down here but I couldn't grow grass quickly to save myself LOL
They make a beautiful contrast there Saz  I look forward to see wonderful bubs from you in the coming years!!!
Bex 

PS - You don't mind if I keep the Mojinator as my avatar do you? He's always been such a ladys man


----------



## Saz (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL Bex!!! Of course I don't mind! 

No kidding at the ladies man bit, he was black bearding all the girls as they took their turns in the woodie tubs this morning, hehehe!!


----------



## Saz (Dec 16, 2007)

Gahhhhhh!!! Just resexed the whites and I have two pairs!! The two biggest are females, and both smaller ones are showing their hemipenes tonight! YAY!!!


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 16, 2007)

Sarah, Saz, dearest...

Why must you show off like this?  I'm just messing, I love some of your beardies. When are you going to send me some nice Reds and Whites? 

We have to work something out...

Kane


----------



## Miss B (Dec 17, 2007)

He's not really all that coloured, but he's not a bad looking boy... so here's a piccie of Diego. 
And another few pics of Pyro... sorry... couldn't help myself


----------



## PhilK (Dec 17, 2007)

Personally, I love the look of little beardies with their cool patterns and their colours. But all the old ones are pretty mucky colours. The brilliant orange/red ones obviously show that colour, but almost all other ones look just like a plain, matt monotone colour. And no hint of cute patterns like the babies.

Or is that just me?


----------



## Saz (Dec 17, 2007)

Depends what floats your boat really, I prefer no pattern. Generally if they are coloured as juveniles they will be even better as adults. 

BUMP...any more out there?


----------



## Miss B (Dec 17, 2007)

I prefer the solid colour, no-pattern look too.

I've noticed that a lot of the coloured dragons in the States are very 'busy' looking, with fifty million different colours going on at once. 
Somewhat reminiscent of a Jackson Pollock :lol:


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Dec 17, 2007)

Saz said:


> The yellow and orange ones are 3 months, the white one would be around 10 months I think.


 
Thanks alot haha im in love with your beardies saz


----------



## prealongus (Dec 28, 2007)

Going back to something mentioned earlier in this thread, Ive seen a few blood red eastern beardies in the wild. Bighter red than most red vitticeps. Unfortunely couldnt b kept. So yer certainly red barbata out there. Alex


----------



## zulu (Dec 31, 2007)

*re Coloured*

Heres some pics of my two oldest babys that would be about four months old taken outside without flash,the litle one on my hand is from the last batch in november,it was born with the reddish stripes down the back and its starting to get the bright yellow head colour.


----------



## Miss B (Dec 31, 2007)

Lookin' good Zulu!! 8)


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 14, 2008)

This is my babies dad:


----------



## Ryan93 (Jan 14, 2008)

mertle i like how you have done with your beardie pic


----------



## itbites (Jan 14, 2008)

very nice dragon keeper  is that a URS beardy?.... nice reds mate


----------



## Brettix (Jan 14, 2008)

This is my dragon from saz,
this seasons hatchie.


----------



## Zdogs (Jan 14, 2008)

hobbo said:


> female eastern beardie



Wow, there really are some awesome coloured Beardies here!
I've never seen an eastern other than grey before, and thought only the centrals came In diff. colours, are they harder to find? What would this ones colour be?
Thanks


----------



## footsoulja (Jan 20, 2008)

can anyone tell me what you look for when you are picking a baby beardy colour wise that is, is it just strong colours showing as babies, Btw everyones beardys are looking great.


----------



## Freeloader (Jan 20, 2008)

I have an India x Tricky off spring that looks good atm. Don't know how to post pics though. May work it out soon.


----------



## Freeloader (Jan 20, 2008)

Still haven't worked it out.


----------



## blake_814 (Jan 20, 2008)

This guy looks better outside


----------



## Freeloader (Jan 20, 2008)

India X Tricky. TGR. As soon as you pull out the camera he dulls his colours.


----------

